# Poop eating and pineapple



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I posted a thread about a week ago asking about puting pineapple on Mandy's dog food to help keep her from eating her own poop.:yuck:

I've been topping her food for a whole week now and she LOVES pineapple! The problem is that this hasn't deterred her from eating her poop! In fact, I think that she now likes "Tropical Poop" better than her 'pre-pineapple' poop!!!!

Any other suggestions???????????????????

.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you try the hot sauce?


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

go buy 100% pumpkin - not just pie filling (too much fat)... 

I give my pups a "dollup" of yogurt and pumpkin everyday. One is for a sensitive belly and the other is for my poop-eater... since starting both, I have firm poopie piles in the backyard and they stay there until I go pick them up!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie is our poop eater. I have tried everything over the years and nothing works better than a fast shovel !!!!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I try to get out to clean-up the yard, but she seems to find piles places that I don't look! Funny thing is that we have a Carrin Terrier staying with us but Mandy won't even look at his little piles - only wants her's! My biggest problem is that our friends that are staying with us don't clean-up and let Mandy out. That's when she leaves piles inconspicuously.

Crazy dog! But I LOVE her anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep - nothing works here except the quick pick up. I tried the pineapple once and I think you are right, it makes pineapple exotic poop.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet said to put some Meat tenderizer in their food and they wont eat it. It didnt work for me but it might for you. Also put cayenne pepper on it in the backyard to see if that will stop them. Leave a pile of poop and sprinkle a bunch of cayanne pepper on top of it. See if she will leave it or try to eat it. Maybe then she will think that they are all covered in it before you can pick it up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Maggie is our poop eater. I have tried everything over the years and nothing works better than a fast shovel !!!!!


What she said...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, if additives aren't working, how about some negative reinforcement. It would take some time to stalk and catch her doing it...maybe a hose squirt, loud noise (snap 'n' pop firecracker) pennies in a can.....?????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine eat each others and don't touch their own.
I've tried everything and I agree, I need to be a fast shovel!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Honestly, I've tried them all and for the dog that seriously loves to endulge in poop, nothing has worked except cleaning up their messes immediately. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe (None of us eat poop here...just Mom's fosters)


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you tried changing Mandy's food?
Sometimes dog food lacks something they apparently find in their poop. 
I did this and worked. Well.... at least she does it less frequently. With the other brand it was a nightmare. Every time she went to the yard, she came back with a poop-smelling mouth. 
She's now stopping and I hope one of these days it will be a habit from the past...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Both meat tenderizer and pineapple work by helping digest the food better. They both contain some enzymes. Dogs often but not always eat poop because they're not digesting the food completely. So instead of meat tenderizer or pineapple try dog digestive enzymes. You can find lots of varieties, from staight enzymes like prozyme to holistic herbal ones at health food stores. They all work on the same principle.

Someone else suggested changing food too. That's a good route to try. Changing to raw is optimal, since raw food is teeming with additional enzymes. I would keep the food the same and try enzymes first, to see if it is poor digestion, then try changing food to see if it improves, without enzymes. Many older dogs benefit from digestive enzymes. Remember if the foods being digested better she may need less of it. You can adjust that later.

Shovel is good too.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy, I'm sure glad this is one problem I don't have.....I suppose if I had a cat I might be chiming in with my woes....Cat poop is a great delicacy according to Lucky...


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

maya111 said:


> Have you tried changing Mandy's food?
> Sometimes dog food lacks something they apparently find in their poop.
> I did this and worked. Well.... at least she does it less frequently.


Unfortunately, Mandy is on a special diet due to her age and occasional digestive problems with other food. She currently eats "Prescription Diet - CD" that we have to get from the Vet.

I've stopped the pineapple and have tried to clean-up the yard more frequently. Also trying to keep an eye on her more when she is outside. Trying to limit her intake! Sure seems disgusting to me, but is it really hurting her? I was afraid of worms - or worse.:yuck:

.


----------

